#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-20
<erle-> are you guys doing the 3.8 ppas?
<Linkeichi> Excuse me, some can help me install adobe flash player on UG13.04
<darkxst> Linkeichi, just install it from software center
<Linkeichi> really ?? -_- ok let me see
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-21
<linkeichi> "darkxst hey man i think that was a joke jeje, but its real, i passed out weeks without the adobe plugin and now i install it with only one click jeje, Thanks man i love G3
<ramcq> hey folks
<ramcq> is gnome3-staging known broken in any critical/upsetting ways atm, or is it worth a try? :)
<ramcq> and, is there any newer libp11-kit planned? empathy throws a bunch of certificate dialogs at me because p11-kit 0.18 is needed to access system certificate repos
<Linkeichi> Someone from Mexico Here?
<darkxst> ramcq, staging should be fairly stable now, however there are still some regressions that need fixing
<darkxst> ramcq, please file a bug for libp11-kit issue
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-22
<n0yd> bah, freenods webchat lagged out on me
<n0yd> sorry about that (if anyone had answered me, I didnt see it)
<darkxst> n0yd, never saw a question!
<n0yd> damn, i guess freenode really has been having issues with the webchat recently then
<n0yd> Well, basically I asked if anyone is sucessfully using cairo-dock in gnome. I've ran it before in gnomeshell without issues. Now on a fresh install I cant launch cairo-dock in gl mode or no gl mode
<n0yd> It just crashes over and over until it launches the maintenance mode sttings menu
<n0yd> I just spent about 3hrs configuring the "ultimate desktop" for my purposes, and that was basically the last piece
<n0yd> I did some troubleshooting on my own, found some similar issues people had online, but all their fixes didnt work for me (granted their issues were all about a year old)
<darkxst> n0yd, I am using it, no problems here
<darkxst> n0yd, perhaps try removing any old config for cairo-dock?
<n0yd> darkxst: already tried, sadly
<n0yd> like the first thing i thought of
<n0yd> darkxst: standard repo version?
<n0yd> ie., non ppa
<darkxst> n0yd yes from standard repo
<n0yd> k just checking
<n0yd> i truied the standard and the weekly svn build from ppa
<darkxst> logs?
<n0yd> Ya I have debug logs and such, but the errors are dont give me a real clue to whats happening, like when I google them, other people have the same errors and the same thing happening, but whats causing the issue is different
<n0yd> I can pastebin them if you want
<darkxst> yeh
<n0yd> one sec, lemme reinstall
<n0yd> darkxst: ok, first, this is the standard terminal output with a little error message. You can see the program tries to restart like 5 or so times, giving the same error each time: http://pastebin.com/TUXSdXGW
<n0yd> I will do a verbose log now
<darkxst> looks like a mesa/GL issue that one,
<n0yd> ya i donno, im thinking trying xorg edgers, just because I need it anyway to run CSS on steam properly
<darkxst> what gpu and drivers?
<n0yd> because the 13.04 default mesa version doesnty have the proper opengl version support for intel cards and certain steam drivers
<n0yd> Intel GMA 3500
<n0yd> ive never had a problem on this hardware running cairo
<n0yd> A matter of fact, I think it worked fine on 13.04 pre-release back in march/april
<n0yd> If it wasnt 13.04 when I used cairod-dock last, definitely 12.10
<n0yd> Lemme paste the verbose log
<n0yd> much more messages
<darkxst> ok
<n0yd> http://pastebin.com/cRgv6q33
<n0yd> this is the error I keep seeing,  couldn't find an appropriate visual, trying to get one without Stencil buffer
<n0yd> and googling it comes up with lots of stuff, but that all seems to be issues like a year old or more, and none of the solutions either apply or work, at least on the hits I looked at
<darkxst> n0yd, I dont think that is the problem
<darkxst> it retries and succeeds second time
<darkxst> "Strike, found a GLX visual with alpha-support !"
<n0yd> thats a good sign
<n0yd> lol
<n0yd> alpha-support would be a good thing
<darkxst> there is nothing really in there that indicates what caused the crash
<darkxst> you would need to get a backtrace
<n0yd> one sec, Ill run a strace
<darkxst> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<n0yd> darkxst: i dont see it retrying and suceeding a second time
<darkxst> n0yd, a couple of lines after the first message
<n0yd> like I said, it retries like five times, you can see it in the first paste
<n0yd> And it gives that same error each time iirc
<n0yd> yup
<n0yd> stencil buffer error each time
<darkxst> at first it fails to find the framebuffer
<n0yd> http://pastebin.com/TUXSdXGW
<darkxst> n0yd, in the verbose log
<darkxst> the lines directly after the stencil message
<n0yd> ya i know, the fbconfig
<n0yd> im aware of that
<darkxst> anyway just grab a backtrace
<n0yd> i am
<n0yd> i just use strace, but if you want to use ubuntus specific method, that is fine
<n0yd> hmm, thouyght i had gdb installed. one sec
<n0yd> gonna have to find a dbg package for this thing
<n0yd> found some :)
<n0yd> gotta uninstall the cairo dock from repos and use the stable ppa cairodock packages tho
<darkxst> strace is different
<n0yd> sorry i was taking so long, putting my son to bed
<n0yd> man what a clusterfark, im gonna have to install all of this manually cause ubuntu made a minor change to the version number of the ones in their repos
<n0yd> darkxst: hmm i need a hand
<n0yd> i cant figure out how run gdb during the short amount of time the cairo-dock process is even running
<darkxst> n0yd, it is easiest to use the ubuntu tools to get the trace
<darkxst> something like 'ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_usr_bin_cairo....crash'
<darkxst> the click 'examine locally'
<n0yd> lol thats gonna give the same output as starce i believe
<darkxst> no, strace is an entirely different tool
<n0yd> apport-retrace grabs ba stack trace
<darkxst> ubuntu-bug gets a symbolic trace for you using apport-retrace
<n0yd> DESCRIPTION        apport-retrace  regenerates  the  stack traces (both the simple and the        threaded one)
<n0yd> isnt that what strace does?
<n0yd> can you give me a better example of that ubuntu bug command?
<darkxst> just look in /var/crash for the right file
<n0yd> ok, but when the app crashes, its not seen by ubuntu as crashing
<n0yd> like when other apps crash
<darkxst> it should be
<darkxst> other you can run 'gdb cairo-dock', but you will need to install all the symbols manually
<n0yd> i already installed them
<n0yd> they arent in the repos
<n0yd> only in the ppa
<n0yd> so then i had to install all the ppa packages and deps
 * n0yd is not a "new user"
<darkxst> n0yd, symbols come from http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/
<darkxst> (for repo packages)
<n0yd> ya and it looks
<n0yd> gdb nautomatically looks online
<n0yd> and it cant find them, because they arent there
<darkxst> no gdb doesnt look online
<n0yd> generally ubuntu has -dbg packages
<n0yd> umm yes it does
<n0yd> lol
<n0yd> run it
<n0yd> im lookinh at it
<n0yd> it clearly says it attempts to look online for the debug symbols
<darkxst> n0yd, -dbg packages are obsolete and leftover from debian packaging
<n0yd> obsolete.... lol
<n0yd> gotta love ubuntu
<n0yd> seing how every ppa provides them
<darkxst> ubuntu generates -debsym pacakges for every built package
<darkxst> regardless of if they have a -dbg generated from the debian packaging
<n0yd> and its somehow easier to go find them on a random website rather than just have apt instll them?
<n0yd> lol
<n0yd> regrardless, this is pointless. I have the crash report
<n0yd> ok so iu found the file in var/crash, what exactly should this be doing?
<n0yd> because if I run 'ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_usr_bin_cairo_blahlbah' it shows nothing in the details
<darkxst> there should be an 'examine locally' button?
<n0yd> thats what i expected, no
<n0yd> show details or continue
<n0yd> show details, expands it, and shows nothing
<n0yd> continue just sends the report
<darkxst> you can try apport-retrace -g crash-file
<jonaskul> Hi guys
<darkxst> jonaskul, hi
<eugene42> Hi I am interested in installing ubuntu-gnome 13.04 64bit but only one issue I cannot seem to enable mobile broadband it just does not show an option for mobile broadband and it's the only way for me to really connect? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!
<darkxst> eugene42, it should work unless you are using gnome3-staging
<darkxst> eugene42, I believe you can use 'nm-connection-editor' either way though
<darkxst> eugene42, I believe you can use 'nm-connection-editor' either way though
<eugene42> Hi darkxst, I have done  full install and tried everything it just doens't see it and there is nothing to enable in the network manager for mobile broadband?
<eugene42> Ah, running it sudo in the terminal?
<darkxst> it shouldnt need sudo, just run it from a terminal
<eugene42> kk will try that, :-) thanks for that I appreciate your help.
<jonaskul> Found this release a few days ago, and its just what I wanted! Its still a little buggy, but guess thats ok. It freezes from time to time too.
<darkxst> jonaskul, like deadlocks where you have to restart gnome-shell? they should be fixed in gnome3 ppa
<jonaskul> darkxst: It may be the shell, I have not found time to check it out.
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, did jbicha said something about uploading fontconfig to gnom3 ppa instead of staging?
<ricotz> this doesnt look intended
<tommie-lie> Has anyone tried installing Ubuntu 13.04 + ppa:gnome3 in VMware workstation? I have a problem accessing the notifications tray with the mouse. Resting either at the bottom edge or bottom-right corner does nothing, the "fling" also does not work.
<mgedmin> what about Super+M?
<tommie-lie> that works
<tommie-lie> ok, disabling vmmouse driver in xorg did the trick. the pointer position seems to be off one pixel to the top right for the whole screen in VMware, don't know whose bug it is...
<tommie-lie> (but definitely not Gnome's)
<zsxfgv> hi
<zsxfgv> before I install ubuntu gnome i would like to know is overlay scrollbar used in it ?
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<darkxst> don't know anything about fontconfig going into gnome3 you will have to ask jbicha
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, i think he just copied it to the wrong ppa while he is building it first in his personal one
<darkxst> possibly
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-23
<pkh> hi, I'm trying to install 13.04 on my girlfriends laptop (mine installed from the same image perfectly) -- it's past the initial boot menu, into the vertical blue stripes, thinks for a bit and then ends up with a blue screen (of death?) -- mouse is visible and working, nothing else seems to be. any ideas what's wrong?
<pkh> I'm guessing video driver... is there a boto option I can add to drop to standard graphics or text install?
<darkxst> pkh, what gpu?
<erbo_> hmm, anybody using the terminus font in Terminal? It just stopped working like a day ago.. Can't choose it anymore in preferences, even though it's installed
<darkxst> erbo_, probably caused by the fontconfig update
<darkxst> erbo_, bug 1182401
<ubot5> bug 1182401 in fontconfig (Ubuntu) "After updating fontconfig, terminus font is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182401
<erbo_> darkxst: thanks!
<erbo_> sweet, now my eyes like me again
<Linkeichi> Excuse me, i have mi netbook and connect a 23" Benq, i put it no mirror and when i put my cursor arrow in the up left corner it show the "gnome splash" in the two screens. What can i do to only showit in the active display"
<Linkeichi> However it doesnt show the desktop manager in the right side in none of the two screens
<Linkeichi> When i say gnomesplash i refeer to the gnome shell tha show when you put yor cursor arrow in the up left corner
<Linkeichi> Excuse me, i have mi netbook and connect a 23" Benq, i put it no mirror and when i put my cursor arrow in the up left corner it show the "gnome splash" in the two screens. What can i do to only showit in the active display"
<n0yd> darkxst: hey.  I just wanted to popin and say thanks for the other day.  Sorry I randomly disappeared, my good ol' comcast connection randomly crapped out
<n0yd> Good news though is I found out the issue. It was somethinjg with gnome-shell (probably its weird compositing) when using the gnome3 team ppa
<n0yd> I purged the the 3 gnome3 ppa's I was using (gnome3 normal ppa, gnome3 staging, and one of the gnome3 developers own ppa which requires you to also use the first two) (yes I know using those type of ppas can be dangerous and cause issues, obviously)
<n0yd> So after I did all that, it worked fine.
<n0yd> I do have a few other quick questions. If anyone might be able to lend a hand.
<n0yd> Im using a custom kernel (based zen kernel and some other mods), and I'd like to completely rid of the ubuntu kernels from the repos. I obviously know how to remove them, by removing the kernels image, and 2 headers packages.
<n0yd> The problem is, everytime I go to upgrade the system, there must be a meta package or something, that pulls the default ubuntu kernel back in
<n0yd> So just removing them doesnt really do any good
<n0yd> Its not a huge deal, but it does mess with my grub.  And id rather just always have my custom kernel as the default, rather than whatevers latest de3fault kernel is
<n0yd> Thye other question I have is, related to some regressions of gnome3.  Originally in gnome3 (like 2011ish) when you had tweak tool set to have the file manager handle the desktop, you had the common of "Create a launcher" from the menu when you right the desktop.  Well, I dont know why they pulled that option suddenly in one of the newer releases, but they did.
<n0yd> So I did some reading, and found you can get a similar function by using nautilus scripts.  Well Im not familiar with nautilus in gnome3, but it seems they either removed script functionality altogether, or changed the way you install/enable them
<n0yd> I went ahead and used a popular ppa to install a script pack (it didnt include the create a launcher script, but it did inmclude others I was interested in, so I used it as a tester).  Well, after installing the scripts and script manager util, nowhere do they show in nautilus as the used to, and in preferences nautilus has nothing for scripts.
<n0yd> So I dont know, and i am having a hard time figuring out if gnome 3.8 (I beluieve earlier version like 3.0/3.2 supported nautilus scripts) even supports nautilus scripts (maybe another feature regression as normal with gnome3)
<n0yd> So those are my two questions for the day (I dont want to go over my limit :P) So if you anyone has any answers or tips, it would be much appreciated :)
<zequence> Am I right in that gnome-shell in saucy has a tendency to freeze atm?
<zequence> To introduce myself a bit. I'm the project lead for Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> We're currently looking at supporting more DEs
<zequence> I've tried Ubuntu Gnome saucy on virtual machine, and a real install. Both had a problem with gnome-shell freezing
<DarkEra> I might just jump in on that... i even can't log in, mouse cursor moves but that's about it. So keyboard and mouse/touchpad clicking are kinda dead. I did try the same as zequence, both VB and a real install
<DarkEra> in saucy that is
<Linkeichi> This channel irc its for support? G3?
<Linkeichi> I have a n issue with external display in my UG13.04
<darkxst> zequence, haven't seen that, however I am running 3.8 ((which should be landing in saucy soon)
<zequence> darkxst: Ok. I'll keep my open for 3.8 then
<n0yd> Hiya
<n0yd> Anyone using tint2?  I've noticed something about the tint2 version in ubuntu.  It doesn't contain the tint2conf GUI config tool
<n0yd> Though if I type tint2conf into a terminal, it comes back saying that if I installing tint2 pkg in apt it will supply it, even though that is not the case
<n0yd> So, I am wondering how in the heck I could get that tool
<n0yd> I guess its not too big of a deal because tint2 is so frickin easy to configure, and has excellent documentation.  But it would still be cool to use tint2conf
<darkxst> n0yd, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=672840
<ubot5> Debian bug 672840 in tint2 "tint2: 'tint2conf>properties' currently useless: "Saving not yet supported"." [Normal,Fixed]
<n0yd> interesting
<n0yd> I already set it up anyway
<n0yd> 'thx for that though
<n0yd> darkxst: any idea why a lot of the window themes that should be working just dont work?
<darkxst> which window themes?
<n0yd> like elementaryish and faenza for example
<n0yd> both very popular gnome shell themes
<darkxst> they probably need to be updated for gtk 3.8?
<n0yd> nope they already are
<n0yd> you can select them from current theme, and they dont do anything
<n0yd> the gtk part of the themes works
<n0yd> just not the current theme: part, which is the window border theme
<n0yd> it happens with pretty much every theme Ive found that is updated for gnome 3.8
<n0yd> all the other pieces work though
<n0yd> darkxst: btw, re: tint2. Still doesn't make sense, cause even if that was the bug, tint2conf would still be there, as a valid command,.  And I just installed the version from debian that it says the bug is fixed in, and there i still no tint2conf
<darkxst> * Do not install tint2conf (Closes: #672840)
<darkxst> (from the changelog)
<n0yd> oh that was their fix, lmao
<n0yd> not much of a fix, but ok
<darkxst> you could rebuild the deb, adding tint2conf back into debian/tint2.install
<n0yd> yup i know
<darkxst> n0yd, do the other metacity themes work (like the pre-installed ones)?
<n0yd> yup
<n0yd> i thought gnome-shell doesnt use mwetacity themes?
<n0yd> because on gnome-look and in guides, it says the gtk themes contain the window border theme
<n0yd> whereas there is a whole different section for metacity themes, unless thats just gnome2 stuff
<darkxst> it does use them, have a look at any gtk3 theme, it will have a metacity sub-folder
<darkxst> that is the window themee
<n0yd> ok makes sense
<n0yd> tbh i dont like the current setup of the way theming works in gnome3, gnome2 made a bit more sense
<n0yd> thingds arent labeled very well, like "current theme"
<n0yd> it seems they tried to bundle all the parts of themes together, and kindof failed
<n0yd> alas, there are lots of things in gnome3 that dont make much sense from a users standpoint especially coming from gnome2 (especially future regressions).  But oh well, I still like it
<darkxst> well they are bundled together, but you can still use bits and pieces from different themes'
<n0yd> yup i know
<n0yd> im doing that now
<n0yd> i found the problem
<n0yd> at least for one of them
<n0yd> by using metacity-theme-viewer
<n0yd> I tried loading Faience with it, and the errors, say it cant find murrine
<n0yd> easy fix
<n0yd> isnt murrine a gtk2 engine though, him maybe its a gtk2 window theme for 3.8 no idea
<darkxst> well all themes have to have a gtk2 part as well
<n0yd> ya i know
<n0yd> but this is just the metacity part
<n0yd> which i dont know about
<n0yd> well, i got rid of the metacity errors, but there is an technical problem in the xml of theme
<n0yd> which is strange, but whatever
<n0yd> ^[[3~Error loading theme: Line 289 character 1: <button function="shade" state="normal" draw_ops="whatever"/> must be specified for this frame style
<n0yd> ahh this particular theme is 3.6
<n0yd> that would do it
<n0yd> luckily this wasnt the one i cared for anyway
<n0yd> the gtk3 and shell parts work, just not the metacity part
<n0yd> hmm one that is fully 3.8 isnt loading, gotta figure this out
<n0yd> it loads fine with no errors in the theme viewer, probably just gotta restart the shell or something
<n0yd> hmm
<n0yd> weird, it fails to find a valid theme file, but it works when loading it in the viewer
<n0yd> Which is the same error the viewer gives for a different theme
<n0yd> this makes no sense
<darkxst> I don't know, but if the pre-installed ones work, then its a buggy theme
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-24
<n0yd> ya 3.8 theming is a bit of a pain, i know they had changed some stuff alot from 3.6. It seems like none of themes work correctly, even if listed as 3.8
<n0yd> But why I am able to use a 3.8 in the metacity-theme-viewer that doesnt load when you actually switch to it, is odd
<n0yd> Cause the other themes that dont work wont even load in the viewer
<darkxst> n0yd, gtk in general is a pain, breaks lots of things every cycle
<hombibi> Hi all.
<hombibi> Seems quiet here.
<hombibi> All right, i'll come back later, bye.
<atrus> anybody aware of an evolution-ews packages to go with ubuntu-gnome+gnome3-ppa+gnome3-staging?
<atrus> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.desktop/4270 points to somebody looking into it anyways.
<Linkeichi> None for helpme with my display issue?
<alexxtasi> hi everyone. I want to enable my system's hibernation and I tried it following this https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html and also this http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation (those two links says almost the same steps...). Although my system can hibernate (when sudo pm-hibernate), there is no option on the menu (only Suspend and Power Off). I am using ubuntu 13.04, GNOME Shell 3.8.2 and 
<oko> Hello :-) can any one give info is there some difference between Ubuntu + Gnome Desktop and Ubuntu Gnome?
<darkxst> oko, everything comes form the main archives, so Ubuntu + ubuntu-gnome-desktop = Ubuntu GNOME
<darkxst> The only real difference is that you wont get all the Ubuntu/Unity dependencies if you install Ubuntu GNOME directly
<oko> a, ok, thank You :-) Is good to know that.
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-25
<alexxtasi> hi to everyone again. I want to enable my system's hibernation on the gnome menu. My system can hibernate when sudo pm-hibernate. I tried the steps given on  https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html and http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation , but there is no option on the menu (only Suspend and Power Off). I am using ubuntu 13.04, GNOME Shell 3.8.2 and gnome-extensions (Quit Button and Alt
<darkxst> alexxtasi, you need to enable alternative status menu extension (I think)
<alexxtasi> darkxst: thanx darkxst but I have already done that, but the Hibernate option is not there... I have also installed the Quit Button. Nothing again
<darkxst> do you have a swap partition?
<alexxtasi> yes... also the command "sudo pm-hibernate" works fine (I ve tried it 3 times ;-) )
<darkxst> alexxtasi, are you using staging ppa?
<darkxst> alexxtasi, looks like it only works with systemd, which is only on gnome3-staging
<darkxst> ^ that is for alternative status menu atleast
<alexxtasi> darkxst: staging ppa? Isn't that ... deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3-staging/ubuntu raring main  ? I have this already !
<alexxtasi> oh no
<alexxtasi> I have this.... http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu
<alexxtasi> so I don't have the staging ppa!!! You suggest I install it ?
<darkxst> sure try, just make sure you know how to use ppa-purge
<alexxtasi> darkxst: ahh... you mean the gnome3-staging-ppa is the "test" version of gnome3-ppa, so I'd better know how to "come back" in case of problems....
<darkxst> yes, basically
<alexxtasi> darkxst: ok thanks darkxst I will try it.... thank you very much!!
<hatalar205> Hi
<Guenther> Hello
<Guenther> Is ther any way to put the windot titel or menubar into the panel like unity?
<Guenther> No idea?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-26
<hatalar205> I have been using Ubuntu 13.04 with Gnome Shell. So, I use now Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 and it works better than the former one. Is there anyone there knowing why?
<atrus> hatalar205: what do you mean by "better"?
<hatalar205> video driver works better, also faster in app, and also Internet is really fast
<hatalar205> and also fan works less
<hatalar205> atrus:
<atrus> that sounds weird.
<hatalar205> atrus, that's why I ask?
<a1l3erto> greetings to everyone
<rocks> Hello. What is a GUI way to enable pressure sensitivity for Gnome Shell 3.8 desktop in Raring?
<rocks> I have ubuntu-gnome-default-settings package installed but its not enabled by default
<tommie-lie> AFAIK this is not possible (in an easy, GUI way) because Canonical still ships xorg 1.13 instead of 1.14 in Raring
<rocks> I'm using 3.8 via gnome3-team ppa
<rocks> i have 1.14 installed via ppa
<tommie-lie> in this case, I read the you need to recompile clutter, but I never tried that
<rocks> any link where I can get instructions for that?
<tommie-lie> uh, sorry, don't know. maybe just recompiling the debian source package is enough (apt-get source clutter, then dpkg-recompile -rfakeroot), you better wait for darkxst or jbicha, I think one of them knows
<rocks> ok
<tommie-lie> if xorg 1.14 wouldn't crash my virtual machine, I'd have tried this for a long time :-S
<jacquette> hi
<jbicha> rocks: the easiest answer is to just wait a few months for it to be magically fixed in saucy
<rocks> hmm so it requires something more than just Xorg 14?
<jbicha> it probably requires unapplying a few patches in the gnome packages too
<rocks> oh ok.
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-19
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, jfyi, i started to push some 3.13 things to my ppa
<ricotz> the wayland bits are not working while there is no systemd >= 208 available
<gotxi> hi everyone! i would like to ask something about gnome auto mounting, is this the correct channel?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-20
<MrmappyINOF> Hello
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i'm currently running 14.04, i enabled samba/file sharing in gnome 3 and was affected by this bug, which is still in the works upstream: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1257186 if i just remove libpam-smbpass, can i still use file sharing in gnome?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1257186 in samba "memory leakage messages " [Medium,In progress]
<darkxst> arthurfiggis, yes, but your samba user passwords will be seperate from normal login passwords
<arthurfiggis> darkxst: ahh...well that's a trivial issue compared to a memory leak, i'll just remove the package and maintain separate passwords for samba access :) thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-21
<BlitzHere> So, my status bar doesn't have network status and  battery status icons
<BlitzHere> I find it annoying
<BlitzHere> I can see my WiFI status in the power menu drop down
<BlitzHere> But there's no indication of Ethernet connections
<BlitzHere> And battery level is not shown at all
<BlitzHere> Can anyone help me fix?
<BlitzHere> Thanks
<ceed^> Anyone know if the new Google notifications work in Gnome-Shell on Ubuntu GNOME?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-22
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<darkxst> ricotz, layout wise, does something like https://github.com/darkxst/mtest work for you (for packaging branches)
<darkxst> ricotz, repo is built using git-buildpackage and friends, I have a local script that pulls in and ubuntu packaging branch (from bzr when that exists)
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, i would prefere packaging-only branches
<darkxst> ricotz, I couldnt get them to work with git-buildpackage, have you done that?
<ricotz> no, git-buildpackage requires the full source, doesnt it?
<darkxst> ricotz, I believe so, that is why I went with that
<ricotz> i would like to avoid creating such huge branches
<darkxst> (layout)
<ricotz> but i guess this is the common sense using pristine-tar branches
<darkxst> ricotz, any idea what pkg-gnome team are planning when they move to git?
<darkxst> ricotz, that repo doesnt have a pristine-tar branch, but yes I do plan to include that, otherwise we mess up the orig tarballs
<ricotz> to have decentralized repo
<ricotz> not sure about the actual layout they want to use
<ricotz> and yeah if you want to rely on git-buildpackage then *use* pristine-tar
 * ricotz needs to grab lunch
<darkxst> ricotz, ok
<ricotz> darkxst, btw, in case of mutter, it should be synced from debian
<ricotz> there is no ubuntu delta needed
<darkxst> ricotz, yes, that repo was just a straight import of the ppa packages
<darkxst> and I just chose something that had a delta between utopic and trusty
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-23
<sundanse> greetings
<sundanse> anyone able to point me in the right direction for changing nautilus background? currently using ubuntu gnome 14.04 and nautilus 3.10
<prth> i'm using ubuntu gnome 14.04. whenever my laptop locks, sometimes the wallpaper turns blue. after i log in, the opened app aren't displayed on desktop
<prth> even if i close the app & restart it, the app is not visible
<prth> only the app's title is shown
<Forage> there's something fishy about the displayconfig package in the ppa's
<Forage> in stable as well as staging there's "displayconfig 3.10.2-0ubuntu1~trusty1", but if you apply the Trusty filter it is not listed
<Forage> The result is the package appearing in the "local or obsolete" section of Synaptic
<Forage> is the package still needed for Trusty?
<Forage> darkxst: since you added it to the ppa's ^
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-24
<matt4444> Hi everyone, great job on the OS
<matt4444> It's fantastic
<matt4444> I have a hidpi screen and Ubuntu Gnome is bar far the best looking linux distro.
<matt4444> "by far" i meant
<matt4444> I tried out the PPA and it's even better. I really like the new Web (Epiphany)
<matt4444> When does the stuff in the PPA get merged down to the regular release?
<phako> is there some docs on how to setup this online accounts mess properly?
<phako> http://ubuntugnome.org/community/ doesn't work, btw
<darkxst> phako, what mess?
<darkxst> phako, don't know about that community page, but there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GettingInvolved
<ROODAY> can anyone here help me with pipelight?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-25
<butututu> hey, does anyone know if Gnome 3.12 is coming to Gnome 3 Team PPA (and when)?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-18
<rican-linux> evening
<rican-linux> I have just installed ubuntu-gnome on my MacBook Pro and am running into issues with grub
<rican-linux> when I reboot I get dropped into a grub command prompt
<rican-linux> if I hit exit then I boot into OS X
<rican-linux> I need to hit the ALT button on reboot to boot into Ubuntu
<rican-linux> has anyone run into this issue and can point to the right direction to fix?
<LinDol> hi all
<nilands55s> hello I am looking for help with the workspace switcher for Ubuntu-gnome 14.04.2 LTS?
<amari> Is this PPA considered stable? https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging
<amari> anyone?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-19
<Ketsuban> I recently upgraded from 14.10 LTS to 15.04. I use Totem for videos, but when it's finished a video it restarts from the beginning of the video when I'd rather it just stop. The repeat checkbox is unchecked, what am I missing?
<Ketsuban> I got numbers wrong there, hopefully my intent should be clear.
<LinDol> hi all :)
<satya164> @lindol hi
<meetingology> satya164: Error: "lindol" is not a valid command.
<LinDol> satya164, :) nice to meet you
<satya164> @lindol :D
<meetingology> satya164: Error: "lindol" is not a valid command.
<LinDol> you can talk to me without @ character :)
<satya164> @lindol of course, I'm using scrollback, it adds the @ character when I mention you
<meetingology> satya164: Error: "lindol" is not a valid command.
<LinDol> ah... I understand :-)
<satya164> :D
<Dumle29> Hey there. I want to use my media keys to controll an extension in chrome. This works just fine in windows, but ubunto (gnome) seems to catch it before chrome gets it. Any way to allow me to use this key for other programs than the ones gnome recognize as media players?
<sukil> hello!
<sukil> One question or bug report (I don't know) regarding Ubuntu Gnome: I'm using it as a vm in VirtualBox, and when I start it from the Live CD, pressing super+alt+s doesn't do anything (Orca doesn't launch). Why is this?
<sukil> Thanks!
<darkxst> Dumle29, don't think that is possible
<darkxst> and its more a limitation of Xorg than a GNOME thing
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-20
<Dumle29> darkxst: I figured out that I could just remove the shortcut assignment in the shortcuts menu, and I was then allowed to reassign the keys
<darkxst> Dumle29, yes that would work, but you can't share the keys between gnome and some app
<Dumle29> In my case I don't need that, so that's ok
<darthanubis> anyone with a link to 14.10?
<darthanubis> the website's link goes in circles
<darthanubis> other releases>ubuntu gnome 14.10> Download Ubuntu GNOME 14.10>>GetUbuntuGNOME>>other releases>>ubuntu gnome 14.10 etc
<darthanubis> other releases>ubuntu gnome 14.10> Download Ubuntu GNOME 14.10>>GetUbuntuGNOME>>other releases>>ubuntu gnome 14.10 etc
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-21
<jgnome> exit
<jgnome> quit
<mgedmin> whoa, nautilus crashed out of the blue
<mgedmin> SIGSEGV in g_object_new_internal()
<mgedmin> oh wait how is my jhbuild-built glib in the stack trace?
<mgedmin> ah, I see
<mgedmin> gnome-builder spawned it for some reason
<mgedmin> um, why is my keyboard suddenly us-english?
<mgedmin> maybe I pushed alt-shift by accident
<PatrickS> Hello might someone be able to help me with a dual display issue I am having?
<mgedmin> maybe, maybe not: ask :)
<JDAIII> Was anyone else effected by yesterday updates? I have two monitors, one 4K and one 1080. After the update yesterday I shutdown my machine and when I started it this morning, It could be the kernel update yesterday for 14.04 or it could be the chrome update yesterday, but the tabs in chrome are twice the size they were before the update and even if I start chrome with the google-chrome --force-device-scale-factor=1, it doesn't change anyt
<JDAIII> hing. I cannot find a way to scale it down so the tabs don't take up 1.5th the screen on my 1080 monitor. I can see the tabs are larger on the 4K monitor also even though other apps like nemo did not change in res or scaling rather
<JDAIII> I have a shortcut key CTRL-Shift-F7 to run gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor 2 and Ctrl-Shift-F8 to run gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor 1 which is how I changed on the fly when I wanted to use the second monitor. It never worked with Chrome, but if someone thinks of that, I already tried that also
<JDAIII> I can see that there was an update yesterday from my /var/log/apt/history.log file in that chrome was updated: google-chrome-stable:amd64 (42.0.2311.152-1, 43.0.2357.65-1) Is the first number the old version and the second number the new version?
<JDAIII> Is there a way to revert back? As in uninstall the current and reinstall the specific verison from before and then lock the package from updating?
<JDAIII> I tried uninstalling Chrome version 43 and installing 42 from the /var/cache/apt/archive, but after install and I check the version, it is on 43. Not sure what I am not doing in order to revert the version back
<JDAIII> I think that I could function if it were possible to change the font size in the chrome tabs, the address bar, and the bookmarks bar
<JDAIII> I finally got sick and tired of the chrome issue as it just brings me back to a 6 month old issue that I have been avoiding. My question is how to apply a .path file to xorg? I have a patch for ubuntu 15.04 and I will upgrade to it,. but having issues finding specific details on applying this patch
<JDAIII> .patch not .path
<darthanubis> anyone with a link to 14.10?
<darthanubis> other releases>ubuntu gnome 14.10> Download Ubuntu GNOME 14.10>>GetUbuntuGNOME>>other releases>>ubuntu gnome 14.10 etc
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-22
<sync_nl> anyone in here that could help me, I'm trying to install Ubuntu-Gnome on a new Dell laptop, I've erased the disk and installed ubuntu-gnome but after install it returns that there is no boot device
<sync_nl> secure boot is off (only legacy is on)
<sync_nl> I've tried Boot Repair Disk but no luck
<darthanubis> other releases>ubuntu gnome 14.10> Download Ubuntu GNOME 14.10>>GetUbuntuGNOME>>other releases>>ubuntu gnome 14.10 etc
<lindol> hi all :)
<darthanubis> hi
<lindol> darthanubis, Thank you :)
<lindol> what is your time? :)
<darthanubis> anyone with a link to 14.10?
<darthanubis> other releases>ubuntu gnome 14.10> Download Ubuntu GNOME 14.10>>GetUbuntuGNOME>>other releases>>ubuntu gnome 14.10 etc
<berglh> http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/releases/
<berglh> oops
<berglh> ubuntu-gnome
<berglh> why do you want to use 14.10?
<berglh> it's not an LTS
<darthanubis> I know, but thanks for replying
<darthanubis> 14.10 does not expire until July
<berglh> that links was for generic ubuntu
<darthanubis> It's still May
<berglh> is 15.04 a problem?
<darthanubis> I want Ubuntu-gnome 14.10 for Gnome 3.14
<berglh> reminds me I should upgrade my server
<berglh> ahh
<darthanubis> for me yes
<darthanubis> it didn't run well on my machine
<berglh> hrm
<berglh> it's been working pretty well for me
<berglh> did you upgrade?
<darthanubis> clean install
<berglh> weird
<berglh> hardware?
<berglh> what doesn't "run well"
<darthanubis> not hardware
<berglh> what hardware
<darthanubis> I can't believe there is no link to 14.10.
<berglh> they probably removed it, because it won't be supported
<darthanubis> Well, those webpages still trying to direct ppl to the download should be changed no?
<berglh> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/14.10/release/
<berglh> there you go
<darthanubis> !! Thanks  !!!
<berglh> you should figure out why 15.04 doesn't work
<berglh> :)
<darthanubis> I mean it installs, runs, but there seems to be a lot of crashing of the environment, Gnome
<darthanubis> Ubuntu 15.04 proper was having apport issues
<darthanubis> Kubuntu 15.04 KDE 5.2 not so much, but 5.3 was giving me issues
<darthanubis> My server I upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04 running Kodi, no issues
<darthanubis> I ven upgraded it from 14.04-14.10-15.04
<darthanubis> even
<darthanubis> But I really appreciate your time berglh
<berglh> no worries
<berglh> good luck
<berglh> i've had a good run on my server as well
<berglh> only issue is with newer packages munging my configs, i'm pretty sure they warned me they were changing stuff though
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-23
<LinDol> hi all :)
<darthanubis> hi
<darkxst> ricotz, hey, anychance you can help with 3.16 in wily this cycle, Im pretty burnt out atm
<darkxst> ^ and Noskcaj
<rainday> hi
<rainday> you have mixed content on your page https://ubuntugnome.org/ - the logo is linked with http http://ubuntugnome.org/wp-content/uploads/f669/logo_medium.png - would be great if you could change the link to a relative link for full HTTPS. thx!
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'll see what i can do
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-24
<lindol> hi all :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-23
<ibrumfield> anyone know of anything that shows intel cpu info on the workspace?
<sergioad> Hi there somebody has noticed that GNOME 3.20 is taking strange screenshots? I noticed that on Ubuntu GNOME and Rebellin
<darkxst> sergioad, no, can you show me one?
<sergioad> http://i.imgur.com/sSOCzhv.png
<darkxst> is that using PrScreen?
<darkxst> and do you have 2 monitors, or just one?
<sergioad> darkxst: yes, using of course GNOME screenshoter
<darkxst> sergioad, but the built in gnome-shell one, or gnome-screenshot?
<darkxst> I don't use the latter one
<sergioad> I mean the defaut one
<sergioad> the one wich is included on GNOME and Ubuntu GNOME
<sergioad> any third party app
<darkxst> sergioad, they are both included
<darkxst> is it the one that has its own UI, asking what type of screenshot to take?
<sergioad> nope, i did it with the PrintScr
<sergioad> or PrtScreen
<sergioad> hehehe pardon me I can not remember how the key is named due I am on darkness, here is night :)
<darkxst> sergioad, file a bug with `ubuntu-bug gnome-shell`
<sergioad> Okay
<sergioad> did you saw the bug? is anoying
<darkxst> it works fine here though I have 3 monitors ;)
<darkxst> btw you can screenshot just a window with <alt>+PrSc (I think)
<darkxst> but regardless your screenshot looks like gnome-shell things there is a second monitor
<sergioad> yes
<sergioad> I think so
<sergioad> probably tris is the cause
<sergioad> And by the way: I want to share how nice is my desktop :) http://i.imgur.com/xl7XM69.jpg
<sergioad> it is a remix between Pantheon (in look) and GNOME shell (in terms of how it works
<sergioad> with the addition of some cool stuff like a nice icon for ZSNES and many more apps :)
<sergioad> what do you think darkxst?
<darkxst> sergioad, I don't like that icon theme, but those things are personal preference, great that you found something you like!
<sergioad> I see :)
<sergioad> darkxst: I use it because I use Vocal, one of the most flexible podcast managers on GTK
<sergioad> but it is designed only for eOS
<sergioad> I downloaded the elementary GNOME, elementaryPlus and elementary XFCE and them I started to implement lins from the index theme between all of them
<sergioad> now it is a big and unique elementary theme for GNOME
<sergioad> with an icon EVEN for Polari
<darkxst> sergioad, you could pull in missing icons from adwaita icon theme with some simple scripts, but yeh it might look odd with those icons!
<sergioad> indeed, basically I want not mash ups, I want a fluid and polished icon theme with an unique design style :)
<sergioad> http://i.imgur.com/sDPgLjg.png this is the app
<drpantos> Hi.
<drpantos> How do I run gnome-disks from a bash shell as if I had run it from the application menu?
<drpantos> I need to run it with extra privileges but if I run it as sudo it thinks my user is root not my real user.
<drpantos> So when I mount devices it mounts them under /mount/root/<dev>
<LinDol> hi all
<sej> hi guys
<sej> where do i file a bug report?
<jbicha> sej: you should probably run the ubuntu-bug tool
<jbicha> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<sej> well, its not that kind of a 'bug'
<sej> https://askubuntu.com/questions/776454/how-do-i-disable-automatic-brightness-in-ubuntu-gnome-16-04-15-10
<sej> can someone help me with that?
<sej> btw thanks for that link :)
<jbicha> I see that Settings>Power in GNOME 3.20 has additional options
<jbicha> try
<jbicha> gsettings set org.gnome.setting-daemon.plugins.power idle-dim false
<sej> i sense that's dim while idle
<sej> this is the auto-brightness control using sensors
<sej> anyways, pretty sure i've tried that too
<jbicha> how about ambient-enabled instead of idle-dim ?
<sej> wait, i'm getting "No such schema 'org.gnome.setting-daemon.plugins.power'"
<jbicha> my laptop doesn't have light sensors so I don't know
<jbicha> oops
<jbicha> settings
<sej> ah
<sej> haha
<jbicha> or use dconf-editor
<sej> ok, done both
<sej> ya, used dconf
<sej> let's wait and see if it worked :D
<sej> nope
<sej> still getting auto-brighntess changes :/
<jbicha> are you running 16.10 yakkety?
<jbicha> maybe it will work with GNOME 3.20
<jbicha> but you can file a bug
<jbicha> ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center
<jbicha> ubuntu-bug gnome-settings-daemon
<jbicha> (one of those two) ^
<sej> i'm running 16 04
<sej> 3.18.4
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-24
<LinDol> hi all
<Switches> heya
<sej> hell
<sej> hello!
<jake12345> When logging in with TightVNC viewer in Windows 10 I get a grey screen instead of xfce4 desktop.  Has anyone else encountered this issue?
<sej> umm, how is this specific to buntu-gnome? :P
<benonsoftware>  
<NewGnuGuy>  
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-25
<de-facto> so what options would i have in gnome for a screensaver? i installed gnome-screensaver, but it does not have ANY options in settings, wheni launch it via cli it just says its already running, well GREAT, where can i configure this?
<de-facto> is gnome-screensaver broken atm? or are there better options? what about xscreensaver instead?
<jbicha> gnome-screensaver these days intentionally only blanks the screen
<de-facto> hmm but gnome itself already can do that, i dont understand the purpose for the existence of gnome-screensaver then
<de-facto> are there any options for having a classic screensaver like in the old gnome2 days?
<jbicha> gnome uses gnome-screensaver to blank the screen
<jbicha> you can try xscreensaver; I don't know how difficult it is to integrate with GNOME 3
<de-facto> it was not installed on my box and it had that lockscreen blank out already
<de-facto> i dont understand why all those options got removed, every release it seems there are less features avail
<de-facto> for example there was a dialogue for choosing the pixel ordering of screens in gnome2
<de-facto> was done really well, nice and clean and worked just perfectly
<de-facto> nowerdays i have to click through dconf and find that setting there everytime i use gnome 3 on a BGR screen
<de-facto> if i dont know that black magic, i would have to sit back and arrange myself with rainbow colored fonts
<de-facto> in old gnome2 i just would have to be curious enough to click on settings and there, problem solved
<jbicha> gnome-screensaver dropped support for doing more than blanking screens about 5 years ago
<de-facto> yeah so its useless nowerdays, what for would i need gnome-screensaver then if it does exactly the same that gnome already can do without it?
<jbicha> blanking the screen is all most people need now
<jbicha> you're right that gnome-screensaver is not installed by default now; I forgot
<de-facto> well it seems xscreensaver does not integrate at all with gnome, so i disable screen lock in gnome and let xscreensaver do it on its own :(
<LinDol> hi all
<noggerfroggereli> Hi, guys may i ask a question here?
<noggerfroggereli> i didnt' remember to disable nvidia proprietary drivers before version upgrading to 16.04
<noggerfroggereli> and tty7 is as dark as night
<noggerfroggereli> i would like to know there is a way to simply revert to intel graphics from command line so i can install nvidia drivers properly?
<noggerfroggereli> is there*
<noggerfroggereli> :p
<sej> u are lucky today
<sej> oops he is offline
<sej> nvm
<tux|dude> Hi
<tux|dude> Just installed gnome remix yesterday. Made the jump from kubuntu. Found that while I liked plasma 5 it still had a few issues
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-26
<x-Na> Hi guys
<x-Na> I installed gnome from the ppa's yesterday and noticed that it still has the bug that it changes to vt after couple of minutes when I log in
<x-Na> I think I already talked about it once...
<ricotz> darkxst, jbicha, staging ppa should have way enough space now
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, didnt even notice it was running out!
<ricotz> darkxst, firefox and webkit took quite some
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh can imagine, can always get the size bumped up if required though
<ricotz> might be about time to binary copy the xenial pocket to yakkety
<ricotz> I assume 32gb should be enough for good
<darkxst> ricotz, agreed, but I don't have time to do it, moving to the mountains in a week and a half
<darkxst> (the binary copy that is)
<ricotz> the copying isnt hard ;)
<darkxst> no, finding any time right now is hard!
<ricotz> and it seems e-d-s and webkit rebuild might be enough to catch up with library transitions
<ricotz> hehe, I just wanted to let you known that I am doing that soon
<darkxst> ricotz, ok
<darkxst> thanks
<jbicha> darkxst: could you nominate bug 1584522 for xenial & yakkety?
<ubot5`> bug 1584522 in gnome-documents (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Don't show GNOME Books by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1584522
<darkxst> jbicha, added xenial, no need for yakkety specifically
<jbicha> ricotz: cool :)
<ricotz> darkxst, jbicha, don't upload packages until all yakkety packages are published and then as usual there are two uploads required if needed to x and y
<darkxst> ricotz, ok
<ricotz> fun with gnome-photos :\
<ricotz> (who would add a hard dependency like that)
<darkxst> ricotz, what did I do?
<darkxst> or was it debian?
<ricotz> darkxst, you did it right, I copied the package from debian
<ricotz> but upstream hardcoded the dep on png
<darkxst> ok, I am off to bed now
<BEC> Thanks for this distro. I just installed it and will be transitioning from Unity soon.
<BEC> Thumbs up
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-27
<daniele__> Hi everyone
<daniele__> I'm having issue with gtk 3 themes
<daniele__> On ubuntu Gnome 16.04
<daniele__> http://prnt.sc/b5a5mh
<daniele__> These is how it seem when a theme different from Adwaita
<daniele__> Does anyone know what is the problem?
<darkxst> ricotz, any thoughs on best place to pull in xserver-xorg-input-libinput from? seed or mutter
<ricotz> darkxst, the seed -- are there really packages pulling in specific driver packages?
<darkxst> well no, but we can't do that on X packages
<darkxst> and 3.20 remove synaptics/evdev backend
<ricotz> as said then ubuntu-gnome-desktop should manage that imo
<ricotz> although I could see having libinput recommending/suggesting the driver too
<darkxst> ricotz, that won't fly while unity7 doesnt have full libinput support
<ricotz> seems to be a question for tjaalton
<ricotz> oh, does unity7 break if the driver is present?
<darkxst> installing libinput for example will break u-c-c input settings
<darkxst> there will possibly also be side-effects in unity itself, although nothing completely broken
<ricotz> hmm, I see
<ricotz> oh, I didn't have input-libinput installed here
<ricotz> (not really needed on this system without any touchpads)
<darkxst> yeh the "disable touchpad while typing" is the most annoying sympton
<darkxst> ricotz, don't know if I really want to fork the xenial seed just for the ppa!
<ricotz> darkxst, so you want a hacky solution
<ricotz> e.g. as said either libinput or libmutter would need to recommend it
<darkxst> I will seed it for Y
<ricotz> btw, pushing gtk+ 3.21.2 to staging
<darkxst> it doesnt break anything more?
<ricotz> (still without debian's package split)
<ricotz> are there known breakages?
<darkxst> no, I have not tested 3.21 at all yet though
<ricotz> it was just released
<ricotz> I didnt dare to push 3.21.1 though
<darkxst> I know that, what I mean is I havent had time to follow dev branches
<ricotz> yakkety/staging is for the brave ones again
<ricotz> afaik there is nothing scaring, gsk wasnt merged yet
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> yeh all the scary stuff lands in .90 :p
<ricotz> haha, as usual, these *small* last minute changes
<ricotz> anyhow, just wanted to it in to not block other app update which might require it already
<ricotz> it/get
<darkxst> ok, xenial/staging is sufficent for what is actually going into yakkety proper I guess
<ricotz> afaics gtk+ 3.20 won't land so soon
<ricotz> in the archive, e.g. issues with Ambiance/Radiance and firefox
<ricotz> grr, why is it "adwaita-icon-theme - 3.20-1ubuntu1~xenial1" and not "3.20.0-1ubuntu1~xenial1"
<darkxst> look at the debian version!
<ricotz> yeah, upstream did it "wrong" or at least not as usual
<darkxst> yeh ubuntu themes will take a lot of work, and now larsu has left there is no one to work on it
<ricotz> Laney is looking into it
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> last I heard they were hoping to backport changes from ubuntu MATE (which aren't done yet either)
<ricotz> right, flexiondotorg is helping out with it as well
<jbicha> ricotz: the Firefox issue is easy
<ricotz> jbicha, not really
<jbicha> ricotz: I thought I fixed it for xenial? firefox needs to be re-uploaded for yakkety users with a higher version number
<jbicha> debuild -S on firefox was giving me problems so I hadn't done it yet
<ricotz> jbicha, I honestly didn't run the "fixed" version, but does it really fix scrollbar, checkboxes, textfields?
<ricotz> jbicha, regarding debuild, yeah, something in dpkg 1.18.7 broke the packaging
<jbicha> yes, other distros like Arch & Fedora development backported the fix from Firefox trunk
<jbicha> it worked fine here for the week or so that it had a higher version number than what was in yakkety
<ricotz> I see, also 47 won't fix this either, 48 will finally work out-of-the-box
<ricotz> I can repack 46 and upload if needed
<jbicha> yes please, I still use Firefox as my primary browser
<sej> hi guys
<sej> any1 using ubuntu-gnome on a laptop?
<sej> https://askubuntu.com/questions/776454/how-do-i-disable-automatic-brightness-in-ubuntu-gnome-16-04-15-10
<sej> could some1 help me with that
<ricotz> jbicha, pushed
<sej> is that fixed in 16.10 versions atlest?
<sej> atleast*
<jbicha> ricotz: thank you :)
<sej> :(
<sej> help me please
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-28
<sej> whats this bug
<sej> when wake from suspend
<sej> all my icons and textx are missing
<sej> like "activities" or the application name which comes in the notification bar
<berglh> so uh.. my gnome shell isn't starting on reboot
<berglh> anyway to investigate the cause?
<berglh> oh.. so i removed evlotuion and that removed gdm
<berglh> what the helsinki
<berglh> easy fix
<darkxst> berglh, evolution or evolution-data-server? you can't remove the latter!
<berglh> oh.. well, that's probably my problem then..
<berglh> woops
<berglh> mess with the bull and you'll get the horns
<sej> haha
<sej> been there
<sej> didnt do that
<sej> luckily for me, i noticed gdm among other imp things will also be removed
<sej> :phew:
<sej> entered 'n' xD
<sej> anyways, any1 here can help me with this??
<sej> https://askubuntu.com/questions/776454/how-do-i-disable-automatic-brightness-in-ubuntu-gnome-16-04-15-10.
<ricotz> darkxst, hey, gtk+ 3.21.2 seems fine, despite weird small fonts in gtksourceview ;(
<darkxst> banshee is crashing here, not sure if that is related yet though
<darkxst> it was however working fine yesterday!
<darkxst> ricotz, http://pastebin.com/S9UbYKt3
<ricotz> darkxst, banshee is using gtk3? I would assume glib 2.49.1 might have a role in it
 * ricotz gave up on gtk+3.0 mono bindings a long time ago
<darkxst> ricotz, no idea, don't have time to investigate atm, but yeh seem more likely related to glib
<sej> rhythmbox way better than banshee imp
<sej> imo
<darkxst> sej, I don't particularly like either, but there aren't many better options ;(
<sej> clementine?
<sej> it's pretty smooth
<darkxst> its QT based?
<darkxst> and not really maintained anymore?
<sej> not sure
<sej> lemme check
<sej> i know this, its there for all 3 os
<sej> i mean, mac win linux
<sej> umm ya, its Qt apparently
<darkxst> Ive tried it in the past, but if felt about as bloated as firefox!
<darkxst> anyway gtg
<sej> it has so many cool features and right out far more superior than rhythmbox(=banshee)
<sej> aah
<sej> u say bloat, they say features
<sej> hehe
<sej> ya, bye
<darkxst> sej, I grew up using CLI players like mpg123!
<darkxst> there weren't many options in the 90's on linux
<sej> ah
<sej> what i love about it is not its features but the slow fading in/out for each song transitions or closing of the app
<sej> and a background theme in case u wanna hear birds chirping or a cloudy/thunder climate
<sej> also it allows you to have multiple playlist open add modify them etc ( not really "WOWOW" but still :P)
<sej> has its own file browser on the left so that u can just go to the location instead of searching in ur library
<sej> which brings me to its con, the library management is pathetic, has lot of bugs
<sej> which is the core thing,if u have lot of songs in ur hdd
<neopss> #linux-frya un équivalent de putty manager sur Linux?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-29
<berglh> anyone in here know about zfs on ubuntu 16.04?
<berglh> i upgraded from 15.10 and noticed i have some dkms modules that are not consistent with what is instaleld
<berglh> i get the impression that the old dkms modules build on a new kernel install, even though this is done by default already
<berglh> wondering if i have to remove a package to prevent this
<rory> I'm using Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 and I have a couple of questions. (1) How do I disable hot corners? (2) How do I disable mouse acceleration?
<rory> Isudo apt install shutter
<rory> mn2100iabc
<rory>     curl https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/xenial/sources_886112814d843d0931bcc396b517157db24d272b.txt | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<rory> oh fucking lame
<rory> https://bugs.launchpad.net/terminator/+bug/1586734
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1586734 in Terminator ""Broadcast All" is on for new tabs by default" [Undecided,New]
<extinct_potato> Hello everyone
<SonikkuAmerica> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> can we help ya?
<extinct_potato> i've just installed Ubuntu GNMOME, and I like it but I've got some performance issues
<extinct_potato> mainly talking about boot process
<extinct_potato> it takes a little bit too much time to boot up - 30 seconds or something according to systemd-analyze
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebin
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SonikkuAmerica> can you pastebin the output of [ inxi -F ]?
<extinct_potato> of course, wait a second
<extinct_potato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16815715/
<extinct_potato> here you go
<SonikkuAmerica> How much RAM is in the machine?
<extinct_potato> 2 gigs
<SonikkuAmerica> 2 GB + Core 2 Duo = a bit slow
<extinct_potato> yeah, but I can still remember that Win7 used to run fine on it :/
<SonikkuAmerica> You have a 64-bit CPU, so I'd slap a little more RAM in that thing.
<SonikkuAmerica> It was probably 32-bit Windows 7. 64-bit wouldn't run remotely as fast as 32-bit would on only 2 GB
<extinct_potato> You're right, it was 32-bit
<SonikkuAmerica> See? I have telepathic powers!
<extinct_potato> So, do you think that adding 2GB more of RAM would be enough?
<SonikkuAmerica> :P
<SonikkuAmerica> 4 GB on a Core 2 should get you by.
<extinct_potato> what about actually improving my boot speed?
<SonikkuAmerica> And use the amd64 image.
<extinct_potato> I do use amd64
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh OK
<SonikkuAmerica> As for your dedicated boot time, we throw a ton of hooks in after loading up the Linux kernel and the initial ramdisk. Unless you know what you're doing you shouldn't really play around in there.
<extinct_potato> Can you explain me why does it take longer to boot that Windows?
<extinct_potato> I'm not trolling or something, just asking.
<jbicha> if you're upgrading your ram, you might want to max it out, that model may support 8GB total
<SonikkuAmerica> jbicha has a point extinct_potato
<extinct_potato> Didn't even know. Might as well give it 8GB.
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, Windows and Ubuntu handle boot processes differently under the hood, but the gist is essentially the same. However, Windows isn't busy loading (as many) kernel drivers and modules at boot, like the Linux kernel does.
<extinct_potato> I don't need many of them, do I?
<extinct_potato> I mean, the kernel modules.
<SonikkuAmerica> well, in Linux, a lot of drivers for which open-source software is coded are already in the kernel itself and get unloaded with the kernel itself. Well, Windows and Ubuntu handle boot processes differently under the hood
<SonikkuAmerica> err
<SonikkuAmerica> ignore the 2nd sentence.
<SonikkuAmerica> http://qdb.us/39938 is a crude, but well-written explanation
<extinct_potato> Dude, that actually so accurate
<extinct_potato> It really makes me mad whenever I plug a USB stick on windows machine
<extinct_potato> it has to install drivers for separate ports (!)
<extinct_potato> Actually Linux handles it better
<SonikkuAmerica> Agreed.
<SonikkuAmerica> And with systemd (which is default in 15.04 onward), we have one hook for all modules
<extinct_potato> Speaking of systemd...
<extinct_potato> is there any option to install OS with upstart instead of systemd?
<extinct_potato> I've got an old ass laptop from 2003 that doesn't like systemd
<extinct_potato> Specifically it goes to sleep every 16 seconds
<extinct_potato> Doesn't happen with upstart or sysvinit though
<SonikkuAmerica> You can head into "Advanced options for Ubuntu" at the GRUB menu and select the option that uses upstart
<SonikkuAmerica> I dunno how long that will last though.
<SonikkuAmerica> You may want to ask in #ubuntu-devel.
<extinct_potato> Oh, okay, will try to ask them
<extinct_potato> I've got only one question left and I'll be going
<extinct_potato> it's related to Gnome
<SonikkuAmerica> k
<extinct_potato> so it works like a breeze at first, but after, let's say, few hours applications take longer to load, and the whole experience is just more laggy
<extinct_potato> what might be causing it?
<SonikkuAmerica> 2 GB of RAM, maybe a GPU
<jbicha> a fresh install of Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 does not come with upstart
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh it doesn't? Xubuntu does.
<SonikkuAmerica> (but that's Xubuntu's design choice, probably)
<jbicha> yes and it looks like Unity does, but not UG: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/16.04/release/ubuntu-gnome-16.04-desktop-amd64.manifest
<extinct_potato> I use Xubuntu on that laptop anyway
<extinct_potato> Nothing else would work
<SonikkuAmerica> also, that would make sense, because GNOME past 3.14 REQUIRES systemd, I think
<extinct_potato> It's really old and crappy, lol
<SonikkuAmerica> or is it including 3.14?
<extinct_potato> it is inclufing 3.14
<extinct_potato> buuuut...
<extinct_potato> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GNOME/GNOME_Without_systemd
<extinct_potato> yeah, it is possible.
<extinct_potato> actually I've been thinking recently about doing an Arch or Gentoo install
<extinct_potato> is it worth all the hassle?
<SonikkuAmerica> Well that's your choice, really
<extinct_potato> yeah, I think i'll just stick to ubuntu gnome. anyway, thanks for help, and have nice day!
<SonikkuAmerica> k bye
<sej> he must try out some other de imo
<sej> oh, he is online
<sej> i think gnome is heavy
<sej> in terms of ram atleast
<sej> it starts with evolution,calendar syncing etc suite
<sej> maybe lxde or mate?
<sej> if u dont plan on using the evolution suite that is
<extinct_potato> yeah, i'm a genious, forgot to close hexchat
<extinct_potato> well, I don't use evolution anyway
<extinct_potato> that'd be great if I could remove it some way
<extinct_potato> and also get rid  of telepathy
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt remove evolution telepathy* ]
<extinct_potato> That is not wise thing to do to be honest
<extinct_potato> It will also remove gnome-desktop
<extinct_potato> and gdm3
<SonikkuAmerica> it removes gdm?
<SonikkuAmerica> wow
<extinct_potato> yeah, and everything related to gnome
<jbicha> evolution-data-server is needed by gnome
<extinct_potato> what for? ;/
<sej> yes
<sej> it removes gdm
<jbicha> gnome-shell uses it for the built-in calendar in the top bar for instance
<sej> and many other core gnome things
<extinct_potato> oh, I get it
<SonikkuAmerica> Haha, integration strikes again!
<extinct_potato> but telepathy?
<jbicha> you can remove evolution
<jbicha> but e-d-s is a system library
<sej> whats telepathy
<SonikkuAmerica> I didn't say remove evolution*, just evolution
<extinct_potato> umm its that service that claims to make communication easy
<extinct_potato> basically a framework of some sort
<sej> ]just evolution also removes everything @ SonikkuAmerica
<sej> oh
<sej> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> err
<sej> so y remove that?
<SonikkuAmerica> no it doesn't.
<extinct_potato> well evolution doesn't remove eveything
<SonikkuAmerica> It may call [ apt-mark auto ] though
<extinct_potato> no, it worked just fine when I removed evolution
<sej> hmm
<sej> seems to work fine now
<extinct_potato> yup
<sej> but
<sej> what was that i tried removing which removed all gnome related, i forgot
<extinct_potato> yeah, but "sudo apt-get remove telepathy*" wants to remove gnome-desktop, gdm3 and so on
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh
<SonikkuAmerica> You may not want to do that.
<sej> hmm
<sej> but i didnt know about telepathy
<extinct_potato> Yeah, definetly don't wanna do that
<sej> so mostly i didnt do that
<SonikkuAmerica> try tossing [ empathy ]
<sej> naa
<extinct_potato> already got rid of it
<sej> just empathy it gets rid of
<sej> 1
<sej> i havent removed
<sej> jsut for the idea of builtin message notification and reply system
<sej> although i never use empathy
<sej> like ever
<SonikkuAmerica> but doesn't that use notify-osd?
<sej> i have no idea
<SonikkuAmerica> (and libnotify?)
<sej> it lets you reply from the notification bar
<sej> not bar
<sej> whatever u call the center thing
<sej> top
<sej> if only they could integrate thunderbird into GNOME rather than the shitty evolution
<extinct_potato> If there is no way to remove telepathy, maybe there's some way to prevent it from starting in the background?
<sej> y do u want to stop telepathy
<sej> is it that heavy?
<extinct_potato> yeah, would like to chop of some ram usage ;P
<sej> i am sure u didnt install chrome
<sej> :'D
<extinct_potato> no, I don't use chrome
<extinct_potato> I use Firefox
<SonikkuAmerica> No, I'm the one using Chrome
<sej> even if u want
<sej> u cant
<SonikkuAmerica> ?!
<extinct_potato> why?!
<sej> 2gb ram bruh :P
<SonikkuAmerica> Chrome will run easily on 2 GB RAM
<sej> tsk tsk
<sej> i know
<sej> not if u have 10tabs and few extension
<sej> nvm
<sej> how much is ur ram SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> 8
<sej> extinct_potato: telepathy taking 2mb of ram for me
<sej> oh
<SonikkuAmerica> 8 bits
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<sej> same as me SonikkuAmerica
<sej> lol
<extinct_potato> yeah, noticed it too
<SonikkuAmerica> 8 GB 1 TB. Running Arch with KDE.
<extinct_potato> i must have mistaken it with another service
<sej> 8gb with 1.25tb ubuntu gnome :/
<sej> kde man, its too heavy
<SonikkuAmerica> 1.25 TB? Where on earth do you get a 1.25 TB disk?
<sej> 1tb + 250gb ssd
<SonikkuAmerica> ah
<sej> :umm:
<sej> and whats with the fucking app names
<sej> K
<sej> K
<sej> K
<sej> urgh
<sej> its not intensional, i know but still :P
<sej> intentional*
<extinct_potato> but k3b is dope
<sej> k3b?
<extinct_potato> best disc suite out there
<extinct_potato> cd/dvd/bluray ripping, recording, got them all
<sej> oh
<sej> who uses a dvd bruh
<extinct_potato> and it happens to be from kde suite
<extinct_potato> I do ;P
<sej> tsk tsk tsk
<sej> what do u use it for
<extinct_potato> mainly for linux install discs
<extinct_potato> actually only for that
<sej> ever heard of a pen dirve
<extinct_potato> ever heard of ancient computers I have to work with? :P
<sej> oh :P
<sej> sry
<sej> my bad
<extinct_potato> people who I meet have various machines :)
<sej> u must have an interesting life :')
<SonikkuAmerica> 8 bits of RAM would be just horrible
<extinct_potato> yeah, 16 y/o doing linux installations for computer illiterates
<extinct_potato> very cool
<sej> haha
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm 22 and an independent computer technician (not cert'ed yet but working on it)
<extinct_potato> Do you actually make money on what you do?
<SonikkuAmerica> I just got paid today
<sej> whats a computer technician
<sej> like hardware n all
<SonikkuAmerica> hardware, software, basic and advanced troubleshooting, etc.
<sej> hmm
<sej> it pays well?
<sej> in ur country at least?
<SonikkuAmerica> sej: In the USA? Absolutely!
<sej> oh
<sej> nice
<sej> what about college degrees then
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-22
<tjayanth> any method to connect default gnome session
<tjayanth> from remote
<tjayanth> anything like export DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:1
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, could you fake-sync vala?
<jbicha> ricotz: why don't you want to wait for it to clear Debian's new queue first?
<ricotz> jbicha, hey, this just seems to take longer than I was hoping for, so (some maybe troublesome) projects are still built with 0.34
<jbicha> yes, that copyright issue delayed things like 2 weeks
<jbicha> if you want, you can go ping one of the people on https://ftp-master.debian.org/ to ask them to take a look sooner
<muelli> Is there a convenient way to publish a backported package and its dependencies from artful to, say, xenial?  I guess it would somehow involve a PPA.
<TheNumb> muelli: you can either install the packages manually or create a repository for the packages
<TheNumb> launchpad helps a lot with the latter
<jbicha> ricotz: I'm impatient to ofor vala 0.36 but I think there's a good chance it will get reviewed again within a week since Debian's new queue is mostly under control
<jbicha> I think I'll go ahead and upload vala if it's not done by next weekend
<ricotz> jbicha, it is sitting there a week already, but alright
<jbicha> ricotz: 3 weeks even! https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-vala/vala.git
<ricotz> just counting the reupload here ;)
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-23
<faekjarz> Hey there! I installed my box manually via debootstrap (that root on ZFS guide on github/zfsonlinux). The cli works fine, and now i want to install gnome. Is ubuntu-gnome-desktop all i need, or does the normal install via LiveISO include more?
<jbicha> faekjarz: yes, installing that will basically give you the same thing
<faekjarz> jbicha: a'ight
 * faekjarz hands jbicha a delicious cookie of appreciation
<jbicha> thanks :)
<hiru> hello I can't install the iso, these are the errors I get, what to do? http://i.imgur.com/td1bN9a.jpg
<tony1> hiru: check the sum of the download
<hiru> the sum is fine
<tony1> bios update? maybe disable acpi? just some ideas?
<hiru> before flashing bios I wanted to check for possible solutions. what's acpi?
<tony1> seems your install media is corrupt to me. maybe someone else has an idea?
<tony1> bad memory, cdrom?
<jbicha> yes, that's what it sounds like to me too
<jbicha> it doesn't look like an issue specific to Ubuntu GNOME, so you may get more help in general channels like #ubuntu or at askubuntu.com
<hiru> I used the ubuntu startup application tool to burn the iso
<hiru> that's weird
<tony1> seems a hardware issue to me
<hiru> due to the usb drive or motherboard?
<tony1> you burned the iso to what?
<tony1> cd?
<hiru> a usb
<tony1> maybe the usb is old? or bios issues with usb? try booting a cd maybe?
<hiru> it worked fine with ubuntu today
<hiru> also I bought it from amazon a week ago. it's a usb3 drive so it's pretty new
<tony1> they can fail in a day or a year? test your memory? I don't have an answer other than it seems hardware related
<hiru> ok! I'll try using different tool to burn the iso tomorrow or maybe I'll buy a dvd, thanks for the answer :)
<tony1> try a different flashdrive if you have one?
<hiru> I bought a usb drive because I had no one spare haha. I'll just spend 1-2 euros for some dvds. if nothing work I'll go with a bios flash
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-24
<hiru> hello. I'm trying booting from the installation disc but instead of the installer a GNU Grub 2 terminal appears. what to do?
<darkxst> jbicha, hopefully libgweather update I just upload will hope with most libgweather crashes that were taking down gnome-shell
<darkxst> s/hope/help/
<darkxst> let me know if you see any more related crashes
<jbicha> darkxst: thanks
<jbicha> apport now tells 16.04 users that the GNOME3 PPAs for 16.04 are EOL so you're welcome to start closing those ubuntu-gnome bugs now, LP: #1689093
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1689093 in apport (Ubuntu Xenial) "modify ubuntu-gnome hook to set UnreportableReason for 14.04 and 16.04" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689093
<freakyy> hi all. what is the default email program for ubuntu-gnome 17.04?
<freakyy> geary?
<KTrad> not sure if there is one. I installed thunderbird
<freakyy> is there any other than thunderbird?
<KTrad> plenty
<KTrad> https://itsfoss.com/best-email-clients-linux/
<KTrad> that lists a few
<jbicha> freakyy: Ubuntu GNOME 17.04 does not install one by default since different people like different apps and I think most people just use their web browser
<freakyy> Hm ok thx
<jbicha> freakyy: I tried telling that to the Ubuntu Desktop team and they weren't really convinced so Ubuntu 17.10 still includes thunderbird by default :|
<hiru> if I choose gnome classic, how can I go back non-classic after that?
<jbicha> hiru: what Ubuntu version are you using?
<hiru> ubuntu gnome
<jbicha> what number?
<hiru> 17.04
<hiru> should I simply disable auto login in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf ?
<hiru> I noticed it is enabled (only for daemon tho)
<jbicha> hiru: could you file a bug against gnome-shell about that problem?
<hiru> sure thing
<tony1> hiru: you should be able to logout and at the login screen choose another environment
<tony1> when you log in there is a cog wheel to change the desktop environment
<hiru> done!
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-25
<tmus> Hi guys... Ubuntu-gnome 17.04; GDM primary screen when laptop is docked (with secondary display connected) and lid closed during boot -> laptop screen. Is this a known issue - Is there a known workaround?
<tmus> Also Ubuntu-gnome 17.04; Laptop keeps suspending when eg locking the desktop for a few minutes and logging back in. HandleLidSwitch=ignore in logind.conf gets rid of this problem, but at the cost of disabling suspend by laptop close out of dock. HandleLidSwitchDocked=ignore does not work... Is there a known real solution to this?
<darkxst> jbicha, I will sru the libgweather patch over the weekend
<jbicha> darkxst: great, thanks! :)
<Kabe> I am trying to get the Ubuntu laptop to connect to the Active Directory domain in my company and keep getting this error message that says  "Failed to join domain: failed to verify domain membership after joining: Access denied"... Kinit works fine... This is on Ubuntu 16.04
<Kabe> This is setup with sssd and samba
<Kabe> AD works on all other computers... even a unix based system running samba (synology server)
<tmus> Hi guys... Ubuntu-gnome 17.04; GDM primary screen when laptop is docked (with secondary display connected) and lid closed during boot -> laptop screen. Is this a known issue - Is there a known workaround?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-26
<punk3r> hi there, a question, with ubuntu-gnome 17.04 i got a erreur about gtk that i didn't have with the 16.10 when i apply a theme, i looked for a fix but i can't find anything clear, could you please guys tell me where can i find info about : "Using one color stop with linear-gradient() is deprecated"
<JockeTF> punk3r: I think it's safe to ignore that unless you're the develop of the theme.
<JockeTF> You may want to upgrade to a newer version of that theme if you're comfortable with that.
<JockeTF> It's just that the theme or program is using something that will be removed in the future.
<punk3r> there is no newer update for this one, because my original issue is, with this theme and 16.10, virtualbox gui get the theme and become dark, in 17.10 there is no way to turn virtualbox in dark, so i was thinking it's about theses errors...
<punk3r> thx for the reply BTW
<punk3r> i tried to install from ubuntu 16.10, get the dark virtualbox theme and do a do-release-upgrade but after reboot virtualbox back to normal theme, so i would like to know whats in the 17.10 stop my theme to be applly on virtualbox
<JockeTF> Probably something to do with Qt failing to emulate the GTK theme.
<JockeTF> I noticed the same thing, but didn't care enough to investigate. :P
<punk3r> yeah i got the error about QT failing, but i install 2 differente machines one in 16.10 the other 17.10 but each of them got the error after i launch my install script, but on 16.10 the black theme remain...
<JockeTF> (There appears to be plenty of people talking about it online recently, so there's probably a bug going on regarding that.)
<JockeTF> https://github.com/therecipe/qt/issues/306#issuecomment-298803000
<JockeTF> Seems Zesty is on Qt 5.6.
<JockeTF> So, it might not work at all in Zesty.
<punk3r> yeah thank anyway JockeTF, this is not vital just esthetic
<JockeTF> Try installing qt5-style-plugins.
<JockeTF> Not use if that'll fix it though.
<punk3r> no even with qt5-style-plugins, do i need to activate it ?
<JockeTF> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Uniform_look_for_Qt_and_GTK_applications#QGtkStyle
<JockeTF> Perhaps? It might be that it just doesn't work in this version though.
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-27
<Hanonim> Hi there !
<msev-> do you guys know where i could find flatpak for gnome-todo
<oerheks> msev-, you better search for snap packages
<oerheks> but ubuntu got the latest version already
<jbicha> I don't think there's a snap for it either yet
<oerheks> yeah, gnome-todo is up2date
<msev-> so
<msev-> how do i install it on 16.04
<oerheks> sudo apt install <package>
<oerheks> oh wait, it is not available for 16.04
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/gnome-todo/+packages
<msev-> in my workplace i installed the flatpak version of it
<msev-> the guys on irc told me
<msev-> but now I can't find it online anywhere
<msev-> so i could install it on my home pc
<Stabington> Evenin
<Stabington> I'm having troubles getting vnc4server to work. Just shows a gray background with an X as a cursor. Wat do
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-28
<freakyy> any good news site other than omgubuntu.co.uk for ubuntu?
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-05-23
<lhvf> Jeremy Bicha is an admin here on this Channel?
<lhvf> @jbicha , I meant. ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-05-24
<nlpqda> I've visual difficulty while using debian|ubuntu/gnome that windows taskbar doesn't really distingush the current active window. Are there any solutions?
